
Where Do the Rich Get Their Money, Again? - chrismealy
http://slackwire.blogspot.com/2013/03/where-do-rich-get-their-money-again.html
======
vxNsr
I think you're mixing two things up: the rich start out just like us... they
went to college, got a job worked their way up and then instead of doing a lot
private sector spending they went out and put that money in bonds and other
securities, which over time matured and provided rich dividends and returns
which were again used to buy more stock/bonds after a little more time if they
played it right, most of their money is coming from "Capital Gains" and their
income is secondary.

All it takes is a little restraint and elbow grease.

Edit: I'm not saying that this will work 100% of the time or even 95% so any
anecdotes about how you saved and ended up poorer aren't interesting. they're
just stories of your own personal failure that if examined properly would
probably shine a light on some of your more profound errors.

~~~
coldtea
> _I think you're mixing two things up: the rich start out just like us...
> they went to college, got a job worked their way up_

No, they didn't. Some famous outliers did it, but the idea of the rich
starting from the bottom like everybody else is more myth and "American dream"
than reality.

Most of the super rich had money for several generations. You also don't much
get to hear a lot about them, as they don't run companies personally.

~~~
fakeer
And what is more difficult? Making 10 millions a month from 5 millions a month
or making 10000 a.m. from 1000 a.m.? Considering the starting amount also
contributes to the bread and butter.

------
FellowTraveler
The rich get all their money from tax cuts on the wealthiest Americans, which
they steal from important benefits paid to poor defenseless old ladies and
lazy people.

